# I dont have access to the marketplace



## TTsportmk2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone know why i cant access the marketplace section of the forum thanks


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Low post count mate, interact in the forum & it will be unlocked!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Number of posts not disclosed as it's not fixed.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

Keep posting and it will become available.


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

But it will then become not available??

Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fade2blackuk said:


> But it will then become not available??
> 
> Is there a reason for this?


Hi, Numerous bumps/posts, especially in the Joke section usually delays access. You will soon get access.
Hoggy.


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> fade2blackuk said:
> 
> 
> > But it will then become not available??
> ...


I had access yesterday but not today?


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,

One of the main reasons I joined was to gain access the for sale section. Others included; reading up model specific pros/cons, buyers guides, tuning information, etc.

I noticed an older thread that included a poll to decide how members accessed the section and I saw a member who had a few posts (<50) but had been a member for 7 months and still didn't have access...

I'm a little confused as to the logic here. The restriction is in place to discourage fraudsters and/or only allow access to 'contributors' which keeps the standard of the forum high? I haven't bought the car yet so I can't show a build thread etc, I'm not particularly mechanically gifted so I can't wade in threads giving advice so my options are to post seemingly pointless posts (reviving old threads, commenting on things you like on someones build etc) that don't really add anything to the forum, thereby lowering the general quality.

It just seems a little strange.

I'd happily go through some sort of validation check via Paypal or via a bank where something like £1 is taken, is something like that an option?

If not, I'll just have to be very patient


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mr Smith.
Number of posts not disclosed as it's not fixed...
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## douglas111 (Aug 16, 2014)

I haven't got access either...?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Douglas, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## lemans (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoggy,

I am a TTOC member but my banner still does not show my membership number.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

lemans said:


> Hoggy,
> 
> I am a TTOC member but my banner still does not show my membership number.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Lemans, It looks as if TTOC have not updated their end..

Now that banner is displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> lemans said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy,
> ...


Very strange that one , everything was OK at our end , just removed and added the membership number and hey presto.


----------



## lemans (Sep 24, 2013)

Hoggy

I am in now ! Thanks.


----------

